

Liberia to receive Zmapp drug to treat Ebola virus - richardwigley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-28749615

======
richardwigley
Interesting move as this is an example of a drug with unknown efficacy in
humans out in the wild. The arguments are ethics of untested drugs vs 'Ebola
is killing at least half the people - how bad can it be?'

------
richardwigley
The Spanish Priest treated with ZMapp died [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
europe-28754899](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-28754899)

